# Towhee earned her first CD leg



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very big congrats Sharon<: 

I'm sure you know my opinion on all Q's being huge, and a score in the 190's is always to be celebrated - even when you know your dog is capable of so much better.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

woooo hoooo way to go Ms. Towhee!! I'm sure the other two legs aren't far behind!


----------



## Hombrespop (Sep 3, 2012)

Congrats on Towhee first leg on her CD .


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Congrats! How old is Towhee?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Grins, Towhee is 5. 

Similar to many in her line she is a social and energetic butterfly, who show best when slightly older. Maybe a few more years will see her completely settled LOL


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Congrats to,you and your girl!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Huge congratulations to you and Miss Towhee!!


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Yay, congrats! That is fantastic!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Huge congrats to you and Ms Towhee...Did you video it??


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

No, no video.

Judge asked if she was wearing a double collar - it was specially made by Loisana  Lovely collar and I thought it looked lovely along with her Denise Fenzi leash. I thought I did so well remembering to tuck in my ties and danglies and she goes and asks about the collar <sigh> - I was wearing one of those blousy tops with ties and cords at the neck and heeling side tie offs. and almost panicked at the show site when I realized they might be considered aids to my dog.



Titan1 said:


> Huge congrats to you and Ms Towhee...Did you video it??


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Sunrise said:


> No, no video.
> 
> Judge asked if she was wearing a double collar - it was specially made by Loisana  Lovely collar and I thought it looked lovely along with her Denise Fenzi leash. I thought I did so well remembering to tuck in my ties and danglies and she goes and asks about the collar <sigh> - I was wearing one of those blousy tops with ties and cords at the neck and heeling side tie offs. and almost panicked at the show site when I realized they might be considered aids to my dog.


I know... That is something I always have to think about.. Can't have anyone accusing us of cheating.....lol Just kidding. but I bet you did panic for a second or two..


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Good Girl!
One Down...


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congrats for you and Towhee.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Congratulations! That is wonderful news. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Great job Towhee!!! 

What a wonderful debut!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Rolled over and went back to sleep this morning when I heard the rain ... actually I did get up long enough to check weather.com and then went back to bed LOL 

The show today is about a 2 hour drive.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Congrats! Cant wait to hear that you got your second one today. Good luck! I have our trial in a few weeks to hopefully get our first legs. Cant wait!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I decided the toss up between a dry, snug bed and a 2 hour drive to show in the rain had the bed winning  So no legs today... I think I'll plant a few privacy screen evergreens to take advantage of the rain softening the ground though.


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Ohh now i understand..lol well im sure next time you will get it!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Congratulations on your first leg! Very cool to be so close to HIT!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

and Ms Towhee's F&F judging has been approved for Denise Fenzi's Problem Solving class
while we work on creating a F&F that does not make the judges think


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Congrats again to Miss Towhee! 



Sunrise said:


> Similar to many in her line she is a social and energetic butterfly, who show best when slightly older. Maybe a few more years will see her completely settled LOL


No idea what you're talking about :uhoh:
(for those that don't know, Towhee's mom is Flip's grandmother. But Flip has absolutely nothing in common with his Auntie Towhee  )


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

LOL Yep, I never know quite how to take it when a judge is chuckling quietly while judging us and then saying stuff like 'She's just so cute' or 'Isn't she perky' or 'she really does try to please, doesn't she' heeheehee

Good thing she is developing an on/off switch; now to keep her focused between exercises .....

ETA: Here's hoping her next puppies keep her perkiness and cuteness while punching up the focus LOL


----------

